# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical devices and systems >  Soft robotic heart, University of Leeds, Leeds, West Yorkshire, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Team:

Ali Alazmani

----------


## Airicist

Research article
"Soft robotic sleeve supports heart function"

by Ellen T. Roche, Markus A. Horvath, Isaac Wamala, Ali Alazmani, Sang-Eun Song, William Whyte, Zurab Machaidze, Christopher J. Payne, James C. Weaver, Gregory Fishbein, Joseph Kuebler, Nikolay V. Vasilyev, David J. Mooney, Frank A. Pigula, and Conor J. Walsh
January 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

These soft robotic 'artificial' heart muscles keep pigs alive after heart attacks

Uploaded on Jan 18, 2017




> Tested in six pigs, which had all suffered from acute cardiac arrest, the silicone robotic device was able to restore normal blood flow to the animals and keep them alive.


"Artificial robotic heart muscles keep pigs alive after heart attacks"
"It's probably the first time we've used soft robotic techniques for implantable medical devices"

by Matt Burgess
January 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Soft robot helps the heart

Published on Jan 18, 2017




> Scientists developed a soft robotic sleeve which supports heart function. Tests done in pig hearts show that the device restores acutely failing hearts to 97 percent of their original cardiac output. More research is needed before the sleeve can be implanted in humans
> 
> Credit:
> Soft robotic sleeve supports heart function
> Ellen T. Roche, Markus A. Horvath, Isaac Wamala, Ali Alazmani, Sang-Eun Song, William Whyte, Zurab Machaidze, Christopher J. Payne, James C. Weaver, Gregory Fishbein, Joseph Kuebler, Nikolay V. Vasilyev, David J. Mooney, Frank A. Pigula, Conor J. Walsh
> Science Translational Medicine, DOI: 10.1126/scitranslmed.aaf3925

----------

